# [RISOLTO] emerge konsole e strani blocchi

## geps2

Saluti a tutti.

Ho reinstallato kde 3.5 da poco, dopo aver inutilemente tentato di installare la 4.1.3, emergendo il pacchetto monolitico.

Mi sono accorto di questa situazione:

```
 ~ # emerge -pv konsole

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkonq-3.5.9  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.9  USE="-debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcminit-3.5.9  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdesu-3.5.9  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 39 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.9  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdialog-3.5.9-r1  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kicker-3.5.9  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xcomposite -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.9  USE="arts hal ldap samba -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -openexr -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.9  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.9  USE="arts opengl -debug -ieee1394 -joystick -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -logitech-mouse -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/konsole-3.5.9  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves:3.5 ("kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r3)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/libkonq:3.5 ("kde-base/libkonq:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r3)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdebase-data:3.5 ("kde-base/kdebase-data:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r3)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdialog:3.5 ("kde-base/kdialog:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* ("=kde-base/kdebase-3.5*" is blocking kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.9, kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.9, kde-base/kdialog-3.5.9-r1, kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.9, kde-base/libkonq-3.5.9, kde-base/konsole-3.5.9, kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.9, kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.9, kde-base/kicker-3.5.9, kde-base/kdesu-3.5.9, kde-base/kcminit-3.5.9)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kcontrol:3.5 ("kde-base/kcontrol:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r3)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kicker:3.5 ("kde-base/kicker:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r3)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdesu:3.5 ("kde-base/kdesu:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r3)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/khelpcenter:3.5 ("kde-base/khelpcenter:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r3)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/konsole:3.5 ("kde-base/konsole:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r3)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/khotkeys:3.5 ("kde-base/khotkeys:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r3)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kcminit:3.5 ("kde-base/kcminit:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r3)

Total: 11 packages (11 new), Size of downloads: 39 kB

Conflict: 12 blocks (12 unsatisfied)

```

Dice che konsole non è installato, ma io lo utilizzo correntemente!!! Inoltre anche i paccketti che bloccano le nuove installazioni non mi risltano installati!

Che succede?

Grazie per l'attenzione, ciao!

GePsLast edited by geps2 on Sun Jan 18, 2009 4:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xdarma

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> Saluti a tutti.
> 
> Ho reinstallato kde 3.5 da poco, dopo aver inutilemente tentato di installare la 4.1.3, emergendo il pacchetto monolitico.
> 
> Mi sono accorto di questa situazione:
> ...

 

Prova a controllare che versione di konsole stai usando, sembrerebbe la 3.5 e non la 3.5.9-r3.

Probabilmente era da molto che non aggiornavi e per tentare il passaggio a kde-4.1.3 hai dato un "sync" che adesso ti fa aggiornare tutto kde-3.5.

----------

## cloc3

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prova a controllare che versione di konsole stai usando, sembrerebbe la 3.5 e non la 3.5.9-r3.
> 
> Probabilmente era da molto che non aggiornavi e per tentare il passaggio a kde-4.1.3 hai dato un "sync" che adesso ti fa aggiornare tutto kde-3.5.

 

```

s939 ~ # eix kde-base/kdebase-data

[I] kde-base/kdebase-data

     Available versions:  

   (3.5)   3.5.9!b!s (~)3.5.10!b!s

   (4.1)   (~)4.1.2 (~)4.1.3 (~)4.1.4

```

vero, ma attualmente non esiste alcuna versione di konsole precedente alla 3.5.9 in portage.

hai agggiornato il database?

stai utilizzando un profilo un po' vecchiotto?

----------

## geps2

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hai agggiornato il database?
> 
> 

 

emerge --sync? nell'ultima settimana centinaia di volte!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> stai utilizzando un profilo un po' vecchiotto?

 

make.profile -> ..//usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop

Ho un problema?Last edited by geps2 on Sun Jan 18, 2009 3:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geps2

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prova a controllare che versione di konsole stai usando, sembrerebbe la 3.5 e non la 3.5.9-r3.

 

una query a protage dice che non ce l'ho.

```
~ # equery list|grep konsole

~ #         
```

Se apro il programma e vedo l'about, dice "konsole 1.6.6 con KDE 3.5.9Last edited by geps2 on Sun Jan 18, 2009 3:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ~ # emerge list|grep konsole
> 
> ...

 

non esiste emerge list.

usa piuttosto qsearch konsole.

la versione di konsole che hai è la più nuova per kde-3.5:

```

cloc3@s939 ~ $ konsole --version

Qt: 3.3.8b

KDE: 3.5.10

Konsole: 1.6.6

```

ma mi viene un dubbio.

la versione di kde-base che viene chiamata, è per caso quella monoblocco?

se dai un qfile konsole, cosa restituisce?

non è che dovresti disinstallarla e chiamare kdebase-meta?

----------

## geps2

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *geps2 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ~ # emerge list|grep konsole
> 
> ...

 

Scusa, volevo scrivere "equery list"...

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se dai un qfile konsole, cosa restituisce?

 

Ecco:

```
 ~ # qfile konsole

sys-libs/ncurses (/usr/share/terminfo/k/konsole)

kde-base/kde-i18n (/usr/kde/3.5/share/doc/HTML/it/konsole)

kde-base/kdebase (/usr/kde/3.5/bin/konsole)

kde-base/kdebase (/usr/kde/3.5/share/apps/konsole)

kde-base/kdebase (/usr/kde/3.5/share/doc/HTML/en/konsole)

```

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> non è che dovresti disinstallarla e chiamare kdebase-meta?

 

Dici?Last edited by geps2 on Sun Jan 18, 2009 3:58 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cloc3

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ecco:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

direi proprio di sì

 :Smile: 

ma naturalmente, puoi benissimo tenere il programma konsole del pacchetto kdebase ...

p.s.: sull'uso di qsearch ho sbagliato io.

----------

## geps2

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *geps2 wrote:*   
> 
> Ecco:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

E perché?

Cosa dovrei disinstallare di preciso?

Se provo ad emergere kde-meta ho un casino di questo tipo: 

```
[....MOLTISSIMI BLOCCHI!!!..]

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kcminit:3.5 ("kde-base/kcminit:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r3)

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-meta-3.5.9  USE="accessibility nls" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kde:3.5 ("kde-base/kde:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kde-meta-3.5.9)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kde-meta:3.5 ("kde-base/kde-meta:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kde-3.5.9)

Total: 256 packages (256 new, 14 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 39 kB

Conflict: 254 blocks (2 unsatisfied)
```

----------

## cloc3

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E perché?
> 
> Quindo cosa dovrei disinstallare, KDE monolitico?

 

non vedi? il programma konsole è stato installato dal pacchetto monolitico.

è ovvio che non puoi avere contemporaneamente il pacchetto monolitico e quello split.

portage fa benissimo a impedirtelo.

se non hai qualche motivo particolare, tieniti il monolitico e rinuncia  a compilare lo split.

ps: forse è questo che non capisci:

kde-base/kdebase è una dipendenza di  kde-base/kde (il monolitico), mentre kde-base/konsole è una dipendenza di kde-base/kde-meta.

----------

## geps2

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *geps2 wrote:*   
> 
> E perché?
> 
> Quindo cosa dovrei disinstallare, KDE monolitico? 
> ...

 

Il motivo è che ho fatto un po' di aggiornamenti per curiosità: kernel 2.6.28-tuxonice, e le ultime versioni di xorg e ati-drivers.

Funziona tutto abbastanza bene, tranne per il fatto che non sono riuscito ad installare kde 4, ma poco male.

L'unica cosa è che rispetto a prima (kernel 2.6.26-tuxonice e versioni meno recenti di xorg e ati-drivers) il refresh di konsole (il programma che uso di più!!!) è tremendamente lento... così ho pensato di reinstallarla, e mi sono trovato in questa situazione.

Se dipende dal fatto che ho installato (consapevolmente) KDE monolitico allora è OK, ma se è una situazione anomala allora porvi rimedio...

... se vi sembra tutto ok metto resolved sul thread e chiudo qui...

PS:

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> kde-base/kdebase è una dipendenza di kde-base/kde (il monolitico), mentre kde-base/konsole è una dipendenza di kde-base/kde-meta.

 

Schematizzando:

```
kdebase -> kde

konsole -> kde-meta
```

Quindi?

----------

## cloc3

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'unica cosa è che il refresh di konsole è tremendamente lento... così ho pensato di reinstallarla

 

per reinstallare il programma konsole devi riemergere kde-base/kdebase.

in ogni caso, questo thread è certamente inutile ai fini del problema del refresh o di kde4.

quindi lo chiuderei per aprirne un altro.

magari fai prima qualche ulteriore controllo.

----------

## geps2

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *geps2 wrote:*   
> 
> L'unica cosa è che il refresh di konsole è tremendamente lento... così ho pensato di reinstallarla 
> 
> per reinstallare il programma konsole devi riemergere kde-base/kdebase.
> ...

 

Ok grazie.

----------

